# Withdrawing from antidepressant: 3rd time lucky?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I couldn't decide which forum to post this on but in the end chose this one as the M.E/CFS is the main reason I am withdrawing from my antidepressant Remeron. I'm coming off it because I think it makes the hypoglycemia and postural hyoptension worse, also sedation in the mornings and ridiculous weight gain. I've taken it really slowly and sensibly, over a 9 week period, and apart from a few low-mood days I have been doing fine. Then this week the watery diarrhoea kicked in (for the first time since 1999 when I started taking it), I'm not getting to sleep until 3 a.m. and consequently am more wiped out than I usually am from the fatigue. This is because I am alternating between a small dose of the Remeron and zero. Next week I continue with the same then the week after stop taking it altogether. I did ring my pharmacist and the drug manufacturer to ask if it was available in smaller doses than 15mg so I can do the withdrawal even more gradually, but apparently not. The first time I tried withdrawal a doctor advised me to go back on it because the physical symptoms were so bad, the second time I was having suicidal thoughts so went back on it of my own choice. Compared to those two times I guess I am doing pretty well this time. My GP said that if after stopping it completely and I cannot sleep, I can take temezepam (sp?) short term. Does anyone here have any experience of that drug? I know the sickness and headaches will pass, but I'm worried that these withdrawal symptoms of D and not sleeping will stay with me long after I have stopped taking it; that they'll be a permanent fixture. The Remeron blocks the amount of serotonin going into the gut so it affects motility and is good for managing IBS D. I wonder if there are any 'natural' remedies that will reduce the amount of serotonin in the gut Also it helps me sleep, and we know that REM sleep is often lacking in M.E/CFS patients - what will I do when I still can't sleep in a month's time? I really don't want to go back onto another medication becuase of the side-effects. I suppose I am asking for some good vibes, positive thoughts or crossed digits







I'd appreciate any of that you can send my way if you have any to spare. Thanks. And sorry for going on.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,(((((((((hugs))))))))  It's a tough road to take, but hang in there. I've been down that road. It took about 3 months after I quit cold-turkey before the Serzone completely left my system. It was not fun, but I did it for some of the same reasons you did, plus it was actually making me severely depressed instead of bringing me out. That Black hole looked mighty darn good. The 3rd day after going cold-turkey, the fog started lifting and I started getting some fight back into me. My Doc was angry with me and told me he gave me about 2 months before I would be begging him to prescribe it again. I said no way!! It's been 3 years and I refuse to take any kind of anti-depressant ever again. I think most Doc's are using the anti-depressents as a scapegoat for too much. And there are so many bad side effects. Right now, I have just completed taking my self off Clonazepam, which the Doc prescribed for helping with sleep. I wasn't sleeping any better than before, but was encouraged to keep taking it. Well, I finally said enough. I've had a horrible migraine for the last 13 days straight and can't seem to shake it. I don't know if it has anything to do with tapering off the Clonazepam or not. All I know is that I won't take it any more. If the Doc won't give me a straight sleeping pill, then I will look for a new Doc. He's not that cooperative and refuses to listen to me and work with my ideas or suggestions. I don't need someone like that.Hang in there. Perhaps your Doc could give you something else to take for the D? Have you tried using Immodium to slow the motility down a little?Karen


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aaawww (((((Susan))))) I had a really bad time when I _started_ taking that Paxil for my NMH. Really terrible D, the kind you're referring to. It's no fun, I sure hope it clears up for you! I don't have any advice, but I do have plenty of (((hugs))),







love







, and  good vibes  to send your way!! Hang in there!!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Susan, it sounds as if you are see-sawing coming off the Remeron. I had the same problems with it but i was in the hospital when i weened off of it.Do you have a pill splitter? I've been able to take the tiniest part of a pill just to ween off of it. That might be worth a try to reach a medium until you can get down without symptoms (any mood swings,etc.) or until you can take something else. Remeron caused me to eat out of the sugar bowl literally. It was the fastest, worst weight gain i had ever experienced off of an anti-depressant except some of the tricyclics.Karen, under a psychiatrist's supervision it took me 6 months to ween off of Klonopin. If you're having continous migraines then you're coming off of it too fast. To get out of that misery, try taking a small dose and stay at that rate for at least a week then cut it by .25mgs. every week-to two weeks until no adverse effects. Are drugs wonderful?!







Gayle


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Everytime I go off of antidepressants, I experience withdrawal. Usually it is flu-like symptoms. But this always passes and then I am able to keep on keepin on again. You may find that you need to go back on them sometime in the future, but I personally believe that it's good protocol to give the body a break from the medicines, which, as you know, can be toxic after so long. I stayed off of Zoloft for 3 years and I've been off of Celexa now for almost 2 years. Yes, there is pain and fatigue, but I get by. And so will you.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Susan... if I may be so bold to say this.... Believe in yourself...trust in yourself, and there is no limit to what you can do. We are only limited by our own thoughts. There are days when I don't think I can do anything right, everything hurts, depression looms, and I feel as if death would be a good alternative.... but I know that tomorrow is another day... another gift....and when I wake up the sun will still be shining on that horizon, the birds will still be singing in unison, the air will smell sweet... beckoning me to live life as fully as I can... and I can get through whatever comes my way... just as you will. When the going gets tough... if you don't feel like shopping.... speak or sing praises of thanks to your Creator for blessing you with this day. (I always pop in a CD from the Gospel Choir that I belong to and it works like a charm.... sending waves of wellbeing throughout my body within seconds.) Please excuse the expression... it's like a "spiritual orgasm".


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Tempezene is wonderful! I have used it off and on for a couple of years. It is not addicting and gives you a good night sleep with no hang over affect. Paige


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Susan  Hang in there! withdrawing from anti-depressants is a tricky business for sure and the side effects of withdrawing too quick can be pure hell.







Can you cut your current tablets in half? that way you can continue taking a small dose daily and ween yourself off a little more kindly. FWIW I have begun to withdraw from anti-d's too and found that its better to take a little everyday than miss a day. Take it slowly, and yes the sickness and headaches do go away after awhile...as for the D and sleep problems only time will tell if they will continue. I guess you will never know until you get back to 'normal' - whatever that is







Also you may be worrying about what life will be like post anti-d's and this may be subconsciously effecting your bowels and your sleep patterns.I personally found that Celxa was a godsend to me it has helped me alot with sleep and bowel problems, but I guess I don't know what my 'normal' is anymore so I'm withdrawing to find out as I'm not keen to live on drugs all my life.Well enough of my babbling, I'm sending lots of good vibes and {{{{hugs}}}} your way and hoping that these withdrawal effects subside soon for you,Good Luck!  Clair


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susan,I know itï¿½s hard to quit with anti-d. I was on Paxil a couple of years ago and it took me 6 months to stop. I tried to quit sooner but the withdrawel sumptoms was awful. If you take it very slow Iï¿½m sure you will make it. Hang in there!Hugs,Mio


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Susan,Temazepam is a tranquillizer, one of the benzodiazepines, commonly used to treat insomnia.As you probably know these drugs used to be very widely prescribed but much less so now due to their supposedly addictive nature.(I do not know what Paige's 'non addicting' Tempezene medication is)Although GPs seem very reluctant to prescibe these tranquillizers (at least in my experiece, anyway) there is quite heated debate (especially on various websites, including this one) about how addictive they are, or whether, given the type of patient, the symptoms and the frequency of use, they are addictive at all.My own thoughts would be to use them for a short while to help you come off the Remeron - this is probably how your GP sees you using them and why he/she is willing to prescribe them.Ian


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Are you taking it specifically for sleep ? I take Trazodone (an antidepressant) at bedtime for sleep. In the past,when I went off it briefly,I did not have any withdrawal symptoms.Everyones body is different! I was on Prozac a while ago(like years ago) and had a terrible time with withdrawl from THAT. I dont have much in the way of helpful suggestions,but I did want to let you know i support you.....Good luck,Susan.  Celtic


----------

